# My Coffee Station



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

I've finally got around installing the meCoffee PID with active controls for brew temperature, steam temperature and now also have pre-fusion on my Silvia V3.

I wouldn't recommend anyone installing the meCoffee PID just because the installation instructions are poor and confusing, what's worst is the after sales support, lack of response and when you do get one, it's rude. The icing is that I couldn't use the coffee machine in between installation so it was decommissioned for more than a week which seemed like a lifetime for me.

I also ordered a new brew shower screen which is now installed and replaced one of the gaskets for the portafilter.

Low and behold, my coffee station.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks very good. I have a base too.....useful things To have. I don't think I would ever have one of those PIDs either.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

nicholasj said:


> Looks very good. I have a base too.....useful things To have...


Makes the Mythos look less domineering


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

wow, that grinder is pornographic... i want one. but it would have to come with a 1bed flat as their is no way im getting 1600quids worth of grinder past inspector missus


----------



## peld (Jul 30, 2014)

the grinder reminds me of the spaceship in Close Encounters


----------



## xternalhunter (Jun 1, 2014)

Very nice retro modern feel looking slick


----------



## Cawfie (Dec 20, 2016)

I love the look of that grinder


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

nice set, the grinder is very sweet









seems like the meCoffee is love or hate, I had it installed in 45 minutes without any issues on v4


----------



## Cycleandespresso (Mar 7, 2017)

Awesome. Looking forward to getting my stuff set up!


----------

